# Worker's comp code for slap lesion repair



## reichtina320 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi All!

Can anyone tell me what code worker's comp will accept for slap lesion repair?

Thanks!


----------



## mmendoza (Apr 21, 2008)

Are you looking for CPT or ICD-9. If arthroscopic I use 29807 with 840.7 and never get denied for the code. Sometimes your Doc will not request auth for these codes and that might be where you get your denial.

Hope this helps

Monica


----------



## reichtina320 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks Monica,

However, that is the code that is being denied.

Thanks


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 21, 2008)

What is the reason for the denial?  29807 would be appropriate.


----------



## reichtina320 (Apr 21, 2008)

It is not on their fee schedule.  I ended up using their unlisted code with a reference to the appropriate code.

thanks!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Apr 21, 2008)

Work comp is usually a couple of years behind on CPT codes...but 29807 has been around for quite a while now.  Submitting as you said is probably the only way to get reimbursement.  I wish they would be forced to use current codes!


----------



## reichtina320 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks Everyone!  Appreciate the help and feedback.


----------



## trose45116 (Jun 28, 2008)

i know this is late on the response, but when you are billing workers comp and when the c9 is sent to workers comp whatever is being billed has to be on that form other wise they will deny the claim. you cant just bill whatever you want to them. they have to be allowed first.


----------



## mbort (Jun 30, 2008)

California workers comp is still back in 1999, so unfortunately you have to use the 29999


----------

